# Game 71: Heat @ Pistons (3/23/11 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 23, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st game against a sub .500 team in 4 weeks. Cant afford a slip up here.

1st start for Bibby in Mario's absence.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kill them


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crucify Them!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ooo the Pissed Ons.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ever since we stopped the "kill them" we started winning again

just saying.............................


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Ben Wallace out for Detroit. Chris Wilcox starts.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a link?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start. 2 point blank baskets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby2Lebron

sweet play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby2Bosh

Another nice pass by Bibby


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Mike Bibby = Chris Paul?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Defense is slipping right now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That T-Mac vs. Bibby matchup isn't going to work tonight. We need to bring Mike Miller in and put him on Prince, and put Lebron on Mcgrady.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

Come on Mike. Get consistent...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hooray Mike


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to see Mike Miller make that open trey


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mike misses the 3. He hasnt had a big game from 3 where he's hit 2 or 3 in a row since that Toronto game.

27-21 after 1

Gotta pick up the D. Especially on the guards.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I forgot. Every team gets up to play us. Annoying ass Pistons.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad quarter. Need to be more disciplined.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and rebound. We're getting killed on the glass. We win the glass, we usually win the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn Eddie has awful court vision, he missed a WIDE open JJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew we were gonna come out slow tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

2-3 from 3 so far


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike ****ing Miller


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We suck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D has been awful tonight. Pistons over 60% shooting for the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only down 6 with Detroit hitting everything on offense. Hope they cool down a bit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade looked like a DB on that play :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If we tighten up our D we'll blow them out. Our offense is looking good. But on defense there's been a lot of lapses.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe after going through such a tough stretch, we're laying an egg out here tonight against Pistons...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arent the Pistons one of the worst offenses in the league? They're looking like the ****ing 80's Celtics tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333 at the buzzer

55-53 at the half

Only down 2 after that horrible defensive showing in the 1st half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Incidentally Mike Bibby was a big pick up for us. He's really good...well at least better than what we had. He's a lot like the Dampier acquisition. Small minor move, that no one really thinks much of except people really following the team. But a move that moves us a step closer to beating a team like Boston.

Also his defensive deficiences were way overblown. Same with House. Our system covers for bad defensive point guards for the most part.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby I love you.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our biggest problem has been our rebounding.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bad defensive point guards are not a big deal as long as they can shade their man to the correct help. Our defense works well unless guys are asleep or making mistakes (Wade leaving Deng for example), then its wide open shots all over the court for the other team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need stops


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It would be nice if they would show up tonight so they can get this damn win


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Pistons...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Has Lebron been super quiet tonight?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF at that charge call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice spin and finish by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was Prince wide open there? 

Heat need to wake up on D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We have retardation.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Wade. Jesus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick Layup by Wade.

Can that wake this dead team up??

Jeez, they're only down 4 and are coasting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sick move Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Lebron. Attack that rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Hamilton.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Frustrating


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bibby!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bibby is everything Mike Miller is supposed to be.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibs that was huge


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe Rip is torching us. God dammit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team can be so frustrating at times. God dammit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

81-75 after 3

Hopefully we finally decide to play some D this quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank you MM


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Bosh had a layup but couldnt hold onto it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

strong drive by Lebron.

Miami finally takes the lead.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Funny how that works. We get some rebounding...we are up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron taking over


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, Bosh had a layup but couldnt hold onto it.


Bosh has a serious case of Joel-itis sometimes


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How has James Jones not earned all of Mike Miller's minutes at this point?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ fouled shooting a 3.

JJ is playing well off the bench tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> JJ fouled shooting a 3.
> 
> JJ is playing well off the bench tonight.


He always seems to. He defends better than Mike as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh

great pass by Bron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pistons over the limit already while Miami hasnt committed a foul yet.

15-0 run by the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Mike.

14pts for Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike just cant hit those momentum shifting 3's...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was a nice play to Bosh but the execution needs to be a little better so it's not as tough a pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big turnaround J by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mike. Make one big shot...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

AHHH Mike make an important shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron misses both.

WTF...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LeChoke


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Monroe has missed a bunch of easy layups. Wow.

JJ to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ goes 1-2.

MAKE YOUR ****ING FREE THROWS!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Boston lost to Memphis, at home, who were without Rudy Gay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 100-94

Ugly game. Heat coasted through 3 quarters, then turned it up in the 4th. But a win is a win. Now just a game and a half behind Boston after their loss.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade should have missed that last one to pad our 5 points or less record


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

perfect night, Miami wins, Boston loses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade should have missed that last one to pad our 5 points or less record


No wonder Lebron and JJ were missing those late free throws! Wade must have not gotten the message.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You know some shady **** is going down when JJ is missing free throws


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What was the spread?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Watched a bit of the game.... Arkansas hired Mike Anderson today so I've been busy keeping up with that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> What was the spread?


Heat by 8.

hmmm :thinking2:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat by 8.
> 
> hmmm :thinking2:


Putting tin foil hat on...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh 5 straight games with 10+ free throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too bad the double double streak ended, but he went into the 4th with just 2 rebounds and picked up 5 in the all important 4th so that was good.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

He is one of the best I have ever seen at drawing fouls. Wade/Bron (fairly or unfairly) are known for getting some phantom calls but Bosh is legit everytime. As long as we keep him rolling to the basket it should continue. Can we put up some signs around the arena to remind Spo?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I would love Mike Miller to do something worthwhile. I don't care about the random 3s, hit a momentum changing 3. Every time we make a stop and fast break to a Mike 3, I just sigh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ßen said:


> I would love Mike Miller to do something worthwhile. I don't care about the random 3s, hit a momentum changing 3. Every time we make a stop and fast break to a Mike 3, I just sigh.


Mike can't hit the momentum changers, or the daggers. Talk about unclutch. I'd rather have Bibby or even JJ taking those shots at this point. Hell I'd rather have Lebron or Wade taking those shots even. MM misses every single one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

He's just saving them for the playoffs. It's a strategically timed slump.


----------

